# Squatted industrial unit London



## Komjaunimas (May 20, 2013)

Here is our new squat 

https://picasaweb.google.com/105296608060004400832/Foto?authkey=Gv1sRgCMWjvvHjnZjd6wE#
2 floors office space ... ~3000sq ft... and massive warehouse space... just settling in a place. Will update later.


----------



## landpirate (May 20, 2013)

nice place. I'm not trying to be a dick but from the outside shot you posted. It took me about 2 minutes to find your squats location using the info on the signs. I don't want anyone to ruin your new home, so maybe take that one down. once again no offence. I am only down the road in brighton and I am not about to come ruin your day, i doubt anyone else will either but there are idiots out there.


----------



## Komjaunimas (May 21, 2013)

thanks, never occured to me...


----------



## Ash Ludd (May 21, 2013)

man that's awesome! I need to get a place like this...


----------



## astralpunk (Jun 7, 2013)

too perfect man...


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jun 8, 2013)

UPDATE:

As title says... 3 weeks later https://picasaweb.google.com/105296608060004400832/3WeeksLater?authkey=Gv1sRgCNes_fa5qsq9DQ 

4 days after opening a guy in his late 20's with a suite came, said nothing...
6days after openinga woman owner came, had a small talk... took our number
7 days after opening cops came, talked a bit, took our number...
random cops came atleast 2 more times... nothing special

If we will still be here ti'll 20th of july, there is a 3bands hardcore punk gig + drum n bass thru the night happening in our place, gonna post details later...


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jun 27, 2013)

Got a new greenhouse... if anyone is interested.... https://picasaweb.google.com/105296608060004400832/Stroike1?authkey=Gv1sRgCM6W2YD6lriYogE


----------



## landpirate (Jul 4, 2013)

seriously I wasted my time with my previous words of don't give your address away and now you're actually being "naughty"...
https://picasaweb.google.com/105296...key=Gv1sRgCM6W2YD6lriYogE#5887801987245670050

carrier bags with addresses, WTF?


----------



## Charlie (Jul 5, 2013)

Komjaunimas said:


> thanks, never occured to me...


 
This much is obvious.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jul 6, 2013)

landpirate said:


> seriously I wasted my time with my previous words of don't give your address away and now you're actually being "naughty"...
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105296...key=Gv1sRgCM6W2YD6lriYogE#5887801987245670050
> 
> carrier bags with addresses, WTF?


 

Apart that you seen that one photo of a building with an adress, which i took out. From where can you assume that those bags are from that place? I can get a shedload of bags of any company, they just leave boxes on the street. Just chill...

+ we had court already, waiting for notice from bailifs ..



Charlie said:


> This much is obvious.


 

Not after couple of bong hits, its not...


----------

